# Funny Korean Music Video



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnyDF9FPSWs

You don't need to know Korean. Just watch this video to the end and laugh after that! XD


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

first off...great video production *G*.

Secondly...did they REALLY sample Numa Numa?  *ROFL*  I can't wait until their next single...bet it samples the Hampsterdance.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> first off...great video production *G*.
> 
> Secondly...did they REALLY sample Numa Numa?  *ROFL*  I can't wait until their next single...bet it samples the Hampsterdance.



There's at least 100 versions of Numa Numa in so many different languages and versions. German is one of them and there's even a Vietnamese one too! I also heard that there's even a Cambodian version of the song which really surprised me.


----------

